# AtI graphics Card Model?



## Bagle (Jan 20, 2007)

​Hi I have an old ati graphics card that im trying to find the drivers to but i cant identify the model. All that i could find on the physical card were these numbers. Does anyone know a way that i can identify this card? Thanks

P/n 1026300100 011511

(01)00727419630010(21)011943 05578

N625


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-1934481.php

Also yours? 

From what I've found it could be a Rage 128.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Try identifying it in Everest (link below).


----------

